# Some tjet tools



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's a link to our HOSER's website. I always wondered why Warren was faster than anyone else in our group.

http://www.hosers-slotcars.com/tools.html

Warning! Picture intensive. If you're on dial-up, you may not want to wait.

I know others may have other methods and tools, but I thought this is interesting to see how one guy works.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Geez Louise.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Works for Tycos too. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Works for Tycos too. :thumbsup:


Yeah, he kicks butt in our 440X2 class, also.
The great thing is that if someone new shows up to race, Warren always has a car for them. We always joke about "forgetting" our race gear and borrowing one from him.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy Crap! That's like a Nascar setup for HO.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Fantastic !

Gonzo


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i am truly not worthy. 

that is just unbelievable. when i tell people about my hobby, i mention that i just tinker... that there are guys who are competitive racers who spend a lot more time than me polishing gears and matching magnets and adjusting shoes and brush tension and such.

this is a whole order of magnitude (or two or three) beyond that.

bookmarked for much future reference.

--rick


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Almost seems like its takes the fun out of it, but awesome none the less


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*With eyes wide open...*

... :freak: I was scrolling down that webpage. 

Really UNBELIEVABLE - I think the only tool Warren and me have in common is the handful of wooden toothpicks that can be seen in one of his race boxes above the power supply!

Other than that this ain´t no workbench - it´s a science lab!!! :drunk:

But Warren seems to be one of those hobby guys to be honoured - having top notch stuff at the race nights AND sharing it with the competitors is a real sign of caliber! Sounds great! :thumbsup:

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

whos´s moving over to his workbench right now trying to tidy up that mess (again...)


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Fantastic, way to go Warren :thumbsup: & agree with Claus. ..RL


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow.uhh...i mean wow.so much for polishing my pancake comms with erasers and q tips!


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Aw shoot you found my secret weapon.....toothpicks! The rest is just to keep'em off guard! Stay tuned for the WIND TUNNEL!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

His site is amazing. :thumbsup:I applies quite a few of his tricks. I hope he doesn't mind:wave:!lol!

Truley a nut!:freak:


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

I don't mind at all, in fact I hope you have as much fun as I've had dreaming up and building all of the tools. I enjoy the fabrication as much as the car construction and racing. And I really like the racing!


----------

